# mp3 player memoy problem



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

hi guys ,
i got a wierd one today , please bear with me 

when i pluged my mp3 player to my computer i erased all the songs in it to empty up space, and in windows it shows me that there are no files in it, but in properties it says memory full!!!
and when i unplug it i can still hear the old songs so they havent been deleted.
and i cant see the files in my computer to delete them, so i cant add new songs cause memory full !
please help , 
thanks in advance


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of mp3 player is this?

If there are no songs you currently want/need to keep on it, you could try reformatting it (your mp3 player's software probably comes with a utility to do that).


----------



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

is an IItronics 128 mb , i was a bit hesitant about formating it, will that erase some important files on it..cause it got like address book and stuff..i dont care about te songs ..unfortunately, it didnt come with any software.
thanks for your reply


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Sometimes flash memory or mp3 players have locks on them. When the lock is active, it makes the drive write protected; you can't delete or add any files to the media. Look for a lock on yours (It usually looks like a little switch, and is sometimes reset inward of the case).
The funny thing about Windows, is it will appear to copy off the data from the drive when it actually doesn't.


----------



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

you are right...when i first tried to delete all my old songs , it was on locked (write protect) but windows warned me, so i unlocked it and it showed that its deleting the filed, but the files are still in there, only not visible.
i wonder , can i format it from windows ? or will i loose the important drive files in the mp3 ??


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

When you unlocked it, was it still in the computer?

Also, a couple more things to try:
Restart the computer (You never know, if fixes so many windows bugs!)
Select "Show Hidden Files and Folders" in Window Options.
If you haven't already, safely remove the drive, then put it back in your computer.


----------



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

I`m afraid I have tried all that with no luck , but YES , when i have unlocked it it was STILL in the computer...you now made me realize how stupid i was by doing that, am sure that caused the problem


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, that sounds like it caused the problem. Two more ideas:

Try the player in another computer to see if it recognizes the memory correctly.

I'd suggest that you try to back up your needed data like your address book (even on paper if you need to). Once you do that, if there is a reset button on your mp3 player, try pressing that as you turn it on. If that doesn't work, I'm afraid that it sounds like a format might be the only option (though I'm going to be digging around for other possibilities).


----------



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks alot Ralck, I will definately try another computer and will let you know what happens..
thanks alot for your replies :


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

One other thing you could try, is http://www.active-undelete.com/
If that one doesn't work, try googling 'ntfs file recovery' (or FAT32 file recovery as I suspect that is the file system). You may be able to recover the data and then re-delete it properly.


----------



## djmhd79 (Jun 29, 2006)

ok, this is gonna really sound stupid  just about when i was getting ready to restore the deleted files as u told me, it came to my mind that i can delete the files from the mp3 itself without plugging it , and i did , and now when i plug it, it works fine....uhhhhh, sometimes you look far when the solution is under ur feet....errr
but i cant explain how thankful i am for ur kind replies.....thanks again !


----------

